# Kangaroot - A Multi Root Tool (Constant WIP)



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mod Type:: Script

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: N/A

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Kangaroot

This script I wrote is just a little tool, I got tired of rooting more than once because I am stuck with a locked bootloader until my serial number gets updated in Asus' database.

I am not responsible for anything, worked SEVERAL times on mine until it was finished being coded. Its a shell script, feel free to enhance it or give me some hints at what you want and I will see what I can do for you.

*SUPPORTED DEVICES*
_Asus Pad Infinity TF700_
_Asus Transformer TF300_
_Asus Transformer Prime TF201_

*More devices to come! Along with a newer interface!*

*Steps: *
CD to directory

```
cd /path/to/Kangaroot/
```
Run kangaroot.sh
Select root.
Choose operating system.
???
Profit

*Version 0.1 - *
Just achieves root.

*UPCOMING versions - *
Add more devices.
Add unroot feature.

*Credits* - They are in the script, if I miss anyone, please let me know!

Anyone is more than welcome to contribute to this! Just PM

Nobody has permission to repost this file, please link here for I can only support it here.

Report bugs here.


----------

